# Underage And Pregnant



## LauraLeigh

Did anyone watch this weeks episode?

If so... what are your thoughts?xx


----------



## Kiki1993

Is that the one with the girls tonie and bobby? x


----------



## dani94

wasnt impressed at all, that toni girl needs to face up to her responsibilities!


----------



## Kiki1993

That will be a yes then :haha: i know I was pretty disgusted that tonie couldn't face up to her responsibilities and prefered to party with friends instead of look after her baby and she can't use the "im a kid myself" excuse, If abby from episode 1 managed to be a teenage mum doing her GCSES while also waiting for a diagnoses on her son with disabilities then she can do it to. :dohh:


----------



## LauraLeigh

Yes Kiki! Lol.

I totally agree, i was shocked at how Tonie was.

And could not believe she left her baby at her friends house and didn't even go and pick her up!


----------



## dani94

LauraLeigh said:


> Yes Kiki! Lol.
> 
> I totally agree, i was shocked at how Tonie was.
> 
> And could not believe she left her baby at her friends house and didn't even go and pick her up!

i was shocked at that too!!


----------



## i want it all

Watching it now!


----------



## Kiki1993

Totally agree! Made me mad that she didn't even pick her up but waited for her to be brought back. I hate it when mothers try to get anyone BUT themselves to care for the baby :nope: x


----------



## i want it all

I'm not sure her mother should have thrown her out, she reallyneeded her mothers help and guidance. But she clearly showed in the first week or 2 that she could do it - if she had really wanted to. But I don't think she wanted to do it. She obviously had no idea while putting it about, what her action would lead to. I really feel for the baby, and I hope her granny can look after her properly!

Also did you see her smoking in the babies bedroom? She wasn't making much of an effort to blow the smoke out the window was she?


----------



## TwilightAgain

Yes! I wanted to slap that lassie who neglected her baby. Her daughter was beautiful and she just didn't seem interested. So glad her mother put her foot down, at least the baby was getting some attention from her Grandma. If that lassie couldn't be bothered facing up to her responsibilities, then she shouldn't be having unprotected sex! That poor little girl deserves better than a mother who would rather spend her time texting and getting wasted.

And the fact that she never even bothered picking her up after her night out :nope:

So many women who will make great mothers, especially on this website who are having trouble conceiving and you get awful people like her being blessed with children :nope: I really hope for that babies sake she pulls her socks up and starts behaving like a proper parent, otherwise I really hope her mother applies for parental responsibility.

Her daughter was so beautiful and perfect and her mother couldn't be bothered with her :nope:


----------



## deafgal

I don't think teenage pregnancy shows should be there at all. I am not trying to censor them out as it is the reality and it does happen, but I just don't want it on tv where teens will think it is so cool and where they make profit off of these girls. That's just me.


----------



## Kiki1993

@i want it all
I understand where the mum was coming from, she did need that push and she had been given chances to own up to her responsibility while still being able to stay at home. That being said she is a kid herself and will need her mums help when she decides to be a mum :thumbup:
I couldn't believe when i saw her smoking in the babies room its like, does it take that much effort to go outside and do that? :dohh: x


----------



## LauraLeigh

Oh I couldn't believe she smoked in her room either, I dont know why I watch that show it angers me too much.
I work for Social Services as well so I think from now on I will watch a but of light tv when I get in next time!


----------



## Yorky

Ohh I need to watch it on catch up! 

Will add my views when i have seen it. 

:flower:


----------



## Leafy

i was disgusted @ the show, couldnt believe these people are actually parents.


----------



## Twister

I was disgusted with Toni, she just didn't care. I feel so sorry for her baby she was beautiful and doesn't deserve a mother like that. Me and oh were livid especially when she didn't even pick her up after a night out. Her mum did the right thing, she was given numerous chances to sort herself out but she didn't so the only way she'd learn is by doing it the hard way. 

Bobby on the other hand was okay, she struggled a bit at first but in the end settled into motherhood really well.


----------

